# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas > Galicia > La Coruña > Lagoas das Pontes >  La laguna de As Pontes

## perdiguera

Hoy nos deleita el país digital con esta noticia, que parece sacada de un cuento si no fuese por la cantidad de errores que contiene.


http://elpais.com/sociedad/2012/05/1...61_670346.html




> Recortado bajo la sombra de la central eléctrica, el 'Springfield' gallego se llama As Pontes y es un pueblo de récord. En esta localidad minera del interior de A Coruña está la planta térmica más grande y productiva de Endesa en España, que durante años también ostentó el dudoso honor de ser una de las más contaminante de Europa.
> 
> Desde ayer, As Pontes también presume de tener *el lago artificial más grande de Europa* a base de agua de lluvia y muchos millones de litros 'robados' al río Eume sobre el hueco de una vieja mina de lignito agotada en 2007. La metamorfosis geológica de As Pontes ha sido tal que sobre donde había carbón negro ahora flota agua azul y en lugar de gigantescas excavadoras pronto habrá regatas y veleros.
> 
> Tan grande como toda la ciudad de A Coruña, la vasta lámina de agua cubre una superficie de 865 hectáreas y embalsa 547 hectómetros cúbicos de agua potable de excelente calidad. Tiene 18 kilómetros de perímetro, profundidades de 205 metros y 25 veces más capacidad que el pantano de Cecebre, que abastece a toda la ciudad herculina. El agua es potable y mejor que la sale del grifo, asegura José Antonio Menéndez Lolo, ingeniero de Endesa. Los ecologistas, críticos durante la transformación de la mina en embalse, no han podido rebatirle porque no se ha hallado rastro de metales pesados.
> 
> 
> Endesa está obligada a reparar el daño tras 31 años de explotación minera del carbón
> 
> ...


Que no es el mayor  lago artificial de Europa lo sabemos casi todos en este foro, ni por volumen, ni por extensión, ni por perímetro, ni por altitud ni por ninguna otra cosa que se me ocurra.
Que con 720 m3 de áridos, mejor llamarle escombrera de residuos, han hecho una montaña de 160 metros de altura sobre el terreno circundante, pues como que no me lo creo, vamos que me da risa.
Pero que le hayan puesto 600.000 árboles y que quepan 180 especies animales espontáneamente es algo demasiado, tengo que hablar con el que lo ha hecho, ha resuelto aquello de la impenetrabilidad de los cuerpos y el milagro de la quintuplicación del terreno.
Pensando que los áridos, escombros, están mal y son 750.000 m3 tampoco me da para subir hasta los 160 m de altura, cosa que conseguría con unos 4.000.000 de m3 y que tendría unos 80.000 m2 de superficie en forma de cono. Pero en 80.000 m2 no puedo, no me caben físicamente, 600.000 árboles  porque poner 7 y pico árboles por m2 como que se estorban.
Claro que si se han gastado 35 millones de euros y encima no han pagado el agua pues como que les ha salido muy cara la obra.
¿Cuantos de esos millones no están en lo restaurado?
Y es que desconfiar, lo que se dice desconfiar, desconfía uno hasta de su sombra, tal y como están las cosas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Desde luego, hay algunas que son un puntazo. 

La del volumen en m3 de la escombrera es tremenda, 720 m3 dice, jaja, si eso no llega ni a 40 dumpers de 20 m3, como para hacer una montaña de 160 m. de altura  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

No sé porqué, pero últimamente los periodistas tienen un cacao con las cifras descomunal, sin ir más lejos, con los caudales arman cada follón que da miedo sólo de leerlo.

----------

